# TSST corp CDDDVD SN-S082H Driver



## Boz101 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have seen many other similar questions here about TSST CD Rom drives. I am currently being told the driver is missing or corrupt. It has become some sort of non functioning drawer on the side of my notebook. I have spent hours looking for a download to replace or repair it and just end up on driver site who want you to pay. Toshiba Samsung should surely be following up on their product seeing as it so easily corrupted by other programs update routines.
Can any one help me get my CDDVD working again?
Thanks if you take the time to respond.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There are no drivers required for any CD/DVD drive. They are loaded by the OS automatically. Try the Microsoft FixIt. Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


----------



## Boz101 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info spunk.funk
I tried uninstall and re-install - problem persisted. Went to MicrosoftFixit and downloaded the Fixit DVD. Ran this and some errors were indeed fixed. Class filter Drivers were corrupt and fixed. Now any CD or DVD inserted gives me this message. No readable Media on disc. I now have the Fix it Centre on the notebook and have tried again without success to resolve the "read" issue.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Put a commercial Music CD in (not a burned disc) if the drive won't read it, the drive has failed and needs to be replaced. To test this theory you can put this drive in another computer or attach it to a different computer via USB Adapter. You can try getting a firmware update from the drives manufacturer, but I doubt that will help.


----------



## Boz101 (Mar 24, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Put a commercial Music CD in (not a burned disc) if the drive won't read it, the drive has failed and needs to be replaced. To test this theory you can put this drive in another computer or attach it to a different computer via USB Adapter. You can try getting a firmware update from the drives manufacturer, but I doubt that will help.


Thanks once again spunk.funk for your reply. I suspect you are right. I have tried both "Commercial" music CD's and DVD's. The drive does not detect any readable media. I have spent so much time on this and achieved nothing. The Notebook is of UK origin and I am now living in Brazil. I think I will just buy an external CD DVD writer and accept that the Notebook drive is redundant. Thanks for your help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Internal Laptop CD/DVD drives are easy to replace, usually just a couple of screws. And you don't need to get it from the computer manufacturer, in most cases. Just Google your make and model# and *Replace CD drive *for instructions.


----------

